
OKD4 is now Generally Available - adarshaj
https://www.openshift.com/blog/okd4-is-now-generally-available
======
brunoba
Seeing people migrate away from OpenShift, for different reasons to Shipa
([https://www.shipa.io](https://www.shipa.io)).

There was a comparison released also on [https://marketing.shipa.io/comparing-
shipa-and-openshift](https://marketing.shipa.io/comparing-shipa-and-openshift)

